# ***September Hurricane ride***



## DonChristie (Aug 31, 2018)

Time to ride those vintage, old, ratrod, classic collectible bicycles with Hurricane coaster on our monthly bike ride. We are going to ride the McMullen/4 mile creek greenway trail. Meet @ Starbucks 6432 Rea road Sunday, September 9th. Meet at 9am and leave at 10am. This is a leisurely ride along the creek. All bikes are welcome to ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Shouldn't it be the 9th? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 31, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Shouldn't it be the 9th? V/r Shawn



Yep!


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 6, 2018)

I plan on being there.  (Weather permitting)


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Me too if I can scrounge up something to ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 6, 2018)

It never rains on the Hurricane rides!  Ha! I got a loaner for you, Shawn!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Sep 6, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> It never rains on the Hurricane rides!  Ha! I got a loaner for you, Shawn!




Hey Don and all the great Hurricane Coasters folks! I will be able to make it for this one ... YAY! It's been TOO Long since I last made it.
I've been missing all you wonderful folks! AND ..... I have a nice Couple from Ohio meeting us there, as well ! Doug & Terrie are joining in the fun!
This couple are "regulars" at the Charlotte Auto Fair (which happens to be this weekend) and I met them last Spring inside the Raceway, as they
had just purchased a 1950 JC Higgins Colow-Flow for Terrie at the Swap Meet. (it was all original and "low miles" BUT ... as so many are.....
it was covered in gray primer (bummer!) ....... but Doug & Terrie wanted the bike brought back to it's original Beauty ..... 
...... and I WAS just the person chosen to bring it back to it's original stunning Blue-on-Blue luster!!  
Terrie is going to take her maiden voyage on Sunday morning on this beauty pictured below >>> 
Cheers! See y'all Sunday mornin' !!  CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2018)

I was able to scrounge up a ride and made it today. A slight threat of rain but really just overcast enough to keep the sun off of us. A great turn out @schwinndoggy @roberto_fuggn_b @Colby john @Classic Cool Rides and others who are turning into regulars. Got to see a little bit of everything and by coincidence had three girls deluxe JC Higgins bikes out.  Thanks to everyone who made this a good time. Now if I can ever remember to adjust my shutter speed for the action shots! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 9, 2018)

Great shots! Heres some i took! Awesome ride!


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry I didn't make it. The forecast was too iffy for a 4 hr drive. I'll try to come again soon.


----------

